# Migration of catalog



## rajku81 (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been migrating from Classic to  CC in small batches. 

I created a collection set in Classic which contains 1 year (or so) of photos in the folder structure that I maintain in Classic. I export the collection set as a catalog and then migrate it over. It is working well.

I accidentally erased the folder structure for one of the year in CC. The photos are present but the album structure is gone. Is there a way to fix this? Can I migrate the same catalog again?

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 27, 2018)

If the images are as you indicate still in the catalog DO NOT re migrate/import.  You can with a filter determine which images are in the LRCC catalog and  are no longer in the Album(s)  Recreate the Album(s) if necessary then Select the photos that are not in the album and drag them to the Album to add them to the album.


----------



## rajku81 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

